# CustomCat fell flat



## y2kdeuce (Apr 9, 2015)

Starting a print on demand web business. Tried CustomCat. Before turning the site live, I bought a shirt from myself. Glad I did. Mock up looks perfect online (with one wonky exception) but the printed shirt, is skewed. Graphic printed crooked (see attached). No support. Nobody answers the phone. I can't build a business around this. 

Looking for recommendations for a print shop. Now that I've built a website, woocommerce integration would be nice. 

Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

@Justin Walker was working on something like that a while back. Don't know if he still is.

https://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/justin-walker.html


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

Invest another $2,000 and print our own shirts. IF you want to brag about your product AND want to see your customers again, don't send them to predators. DO your own work! 
But...you must accept you can not do EVERYTHING. So pick your horse and ride it well.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Login to their interface, click Home or your store name. Click Orders for last week (or month, whenever you ordered the shirt). Then click the Message (envelope) button next to that order and describe your problem. This will create a support "Ticket" in their system and is how you deal with any and all problems with an order.

I've had some mugs get damaged in transit, and they've always sent out replacements to my customers.

Note, you can attach a photo to the message.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

y2kdeuce said:


> the printed shirt, is skewed. Graphic printed crooked (see attached).


Zoiks! That's not even close.


----------



## nlck (Jan 23, 2019)

Printful has decent reviews with woocommerce integration. Although, I've haven't used them myself.


----------

